# New from JAI Seaview eight window lighting kit



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

New from Just An Illusion lighting for the Moebius Seaview eight window kit. Comes with interior lighting search light, fin and sail. Comes with all the led's pre-wire, brass tube fiber optics battery clip and switch


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice Gil! If this is half as good as your previous Seaview lighting kit, It'll be a winner!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## JenaLove (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow that is so awesome.:thumbsup:


----------

